# 92G Opt. 40 Questions



## Justin58 (Jun 13, 2016)

Im in the DEP for this contract and would like to hear from someone about how it'll be. Any difference between a 75 Regiment Cook, and ordinary cooks day to day? Also, would it be hard to reclass to doorkicker after a few years as cook? I tried asking my recruiter, but he said he "doesnt know much about highspeed stuff". Thanks in advance


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jun 13, 2016)

If I were you ,and you wanted to be a "doorkicker" I would just ask for a 11x Opt 40.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 13, 2016)

Get the contract you want now.


----------



## Justin58 (Jun 14, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> If I were you ,and you wanted to be a "doorkicker" I would just ask for a 11x Opt 40.


Well the problem is its not available, and he said its not likely to become available any time soon, plus i've already gone through MEPS, so i think it's too late now, im just happy i get airborne and a chance to prove myself in rasp. I just kind of hope halfway through the contract i'd be able to reclass. but it'd be a huge honor to be in the 75th either way.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jun 14, 2016)

Justin58 said:


> Well the problem is its not available, and he said its not likely to become available any time soon, plus i've already gone through MEPS, so i think it's too late now, im just happy i get airborne and a chance to prove myself in rasp. I just kind of hope halfway through the contract i'd be able to reclass. but it'd be a huge honor to be in the 75th either way.


Until you go to bootcamp you don't have to listen to what your recruiter says. You can say if you don't get a 11x Opt 40, you'll talk to other recruiters. I wouldn't want to be stuck in a job I didn't enjoy for 4 years.


----------



## Justin58 (Jun 14, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Until you go to bootcamp you don't have to listen to what your recruiter says. You can say if you don't get a 11x Opt 40, you'll talk to other recruiters. I wouldn't want to be stuck in a job I didn't enjoy for 4 years.


I aprreciate your advice and i will talk to my recruiter some more about it, but it's not a huge deal to me, either way i'd be serving my country, and thats something i can be proud about, im mostly curious to find out the differences between a normal cook and one in the 75th, as far as day to day life goes.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 14, 2016)

92G? are you kidding me? If your thing is counting heads at the door while deployed have at it.


----------



## Justin58 (Jun 14, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> 92G? are you kidding me? If your thing is counting heads at the door while deployed have at it.


There's gotta be more to it than that though? Would they really waste all that time and effort training you just to have you do that? What do they do when they aren't counting people?


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jun 14, 2016)

Justin58 said:


> There's gotta be more to it than that though? Would they really waste all that time and effort training you just to have you do that? What do they do when they aren't counting people?


Why did you pick 92G in the first place?


----------



## Justin58 (Jun 14, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Why did you pick 92G in the first place?


It started with me asking for 11x opt 40, he said its not possible, so i said what about 11b with airborne and then later trying to get into rasp? He said chances are slim and theres no way to get you airborne in your 11b contract, so i settled on going 92g opt 40 for the airborne and rasp then later reclassing.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jun 14, 2016)

Justin58 said:


> It started with me asking for 11x opt 40, he said its not possible, so i said what about 11b with airborne and then later trying to get into rasp? He said chances are slim and theres no way to get you airborne in your 11b contract, so i settled on going 92g opt 40 for the airborne and rasp then later reclassing.


I would tell your recruiter that if he can't get you a 11x opt.40 or 11x opt. 4 your talking to other recruiters. He's just trying to get his numbers. Don't let him push you around. Tell him what you want and, if he can't give it to you talk to the other branches.


----------



## Justin58 (Jun 14, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> I would tell your recruiter that if he can't get you a 11x opt.40 or 11x opt. 4 your talking to other recruiters. He's just trying to get his numbers. Don't let him push you around. Tell him what you want and, if he can't give it to you talk to the other branches.


I saw his computer though, it's just not available. And he said theyre very few and very far inbetween, so im not sure if tslking to another recruiter eould make a difference, ive been deadset on being a ranger for a long time so i dont know about other branches, i'd be willing to do the cook job even for years, i mean work is work, if in the end i can reclass to what i want i'd be happy.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 14, 2016)

Justin58 said:


> I saw his computer though, it's just not available. And he said theyre very few and very far inbetween, so im not sure if tslking to another recruiter eould make a difference, ive been deadset on being a ranger for a long time so i dont know about other branches, i'd be willing to do the cook job even for years, i mean work is work, if in the end i can reclass to what i want i'd be happy.


Is cook the only Option 40 available?
The regiment has more support functions than cooks, do you know about the 13F MOS?


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 14, 2016)

I am not a Ranger, but I do know about grasping straws.  You know that Direct TV commercial?  "We're settlers, son."  Don't be a settler.  I also know that in all branches contracts open and close monthly.  If you settle, then, OK, if that's what you want to do.  But if you want something else, go to a different recruiter, or wait it out.


----------



## AWP (Jun 14, 2016)

It doesn't matter what is available now. If you wait a week or a month you'll have other jobs available. If you want to kick doors then wait for an opening.

Tell your recruiter you've reconsidered, that you don't think cook is the right job for you. You want an Opt. 40 but you want another MOS, preferably 11B, but there are other good ones as well. This is your life, don't compromise.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 14, 2016)

Get the job you want. Getting whatever is available at the time and then planning on reclassing is both foolish and disrespectful to people that are that MOS.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah don't risk it now by going into a job you don't want or it'll probably take a reenlistment to get out of. You hold the power right now so just lay it out that you aren't joining unless you get your option.  ....and don't get hung up on the scarcity tactic ("act now or it's gone forever").  He wants to get you in a job regardless of what you want to do.... He also needs to bring numbers into the Army.


----------



## Etype (Jun 14, 2016)

Justin58 said:


> There's gotta be more to it than that though? Would they really waste all that time and effort training you just to have you do that? What do they do when they aren't counting people?


When you aren't counting people you'll be washing dishes, maybe boiling eggs, possibly packing speedballs with MREs and water...

They're really not wasting, "all that time and energy." Thousands of soft skill MOSs go through Ranger School, to include chaplains. On top of that, I'm not sure if Ranger Regiment requires its CSS NCOs to even go through Ranger School anymore.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jun 15, 2016)

The Ranger DFACs (2/75) are damn good. The food is great. Those guys do well at there job unlike those other DFACs ran by regular Army cooks.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 15, 2016)

DFAC in Vicenza was pretty amazing.. I suppose we all serve our country in our own way.. and some take the serving more literal.


----------



## 18echo (Jun 16, 2016)

Your recruiter can only see what is available to his recruiting BN. The career counselor at the MEPS who secures your contract has the ability to borrow and swap allocations with other recruiting BNs. When I got my RGV4 contract at LA MEPS (that was 11x Option 40 back in 1993) I was in the career counselor's office till about 1800. After trying to sell me on every other MOS in RGT, and me telling him to get me 11x RGV4 or tell his boss how he let a grad male alpha walk out, he finally got an 11x contract for the following quarter from a recruiting BN in another state.
Recruiters and career counselors are forced to push the MOS' that are on the hot seat that month, and they try to avoid DEP because recruits quit during DEP. I signed in JAN for an APR seat and shipped in APR no problem.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 17, 2016)

I hear the Marine Corps has some pretty high speed ninjas.


----------

